Ask HN: Will privacy movement make AI processing to move client side? - sahin-boydas
======
anigbrowl
It should. In my more whimsical moments I imagine antitrust requirement that
vendors provide offer the server or client but are not allowed to do both.

------
_bxg1
That's what iOS already does, and I think Android does some of it too (for
latency reasons in the latter case, not privacy reasons).

